# college baseball pitcher thinking about using SUSTANON 250 and DIANABOL



## baseballplayer (Sep 8, 2010)

hey i am a 6'4'' 200 lbs LEFT HANDED PITCHER who plays college baseball. My fastball topp out at about 84 mph and throw consistantly 80-83 but I want to throw harder. I've tried everything...protein, creatine, glutamine, BCAA's and training hard. I am not getting the results I need and want. I obviously want to get stronger and bigger and am now considering about taking SUSTANON 250 cycle and DIANABOL 4 week cycle. Is this a good mixture and will it give me the results i need to get stronger, bigger (but not too too big because i need to be able to throw) and ripped and gain speed on my fastball? What side effects do I have to worry about? I am a competitive person but i dont snap easy so will i get "roid rage"...I am going to take ARIMADEX after I am done both cycles...please give me some advice and help me out and please be honest with me...

also...how long do you reccomend i take each supplement for?

thanks


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 8, 2010)

1. I dont agree with gear in sport.

2. If you were going to why would you want to get bigger and draw attention to yourself? get done for gear and lose your spot on the team.

3. Go for something that gives strength with only slight gains, the stronger you are the faster you throw.

Tbol I would say.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 9, 2010)

Theres little to no point in being ripped, and big when playing baseball. Even moreso, don't be a cheater. Baseball already has a bad rep, why make it worse? 

There's many things you could use that would be better then what you listed, but since I highly disagree with sports and steroids I will not help you.

I have zero respect for people who use steroids in sports to get a "better edge"


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 9, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Theres little to no point in being ripped, and big when playing baseball. Even moreso, don't be a cheater. Baseball already has a bad rep, why make it worse?
> 
> There's many things you could use that would be better then what you listed, but since I highly disagree with sports and steroids I will not help you.
> 
> I have zero respect for people who use steroids in sports to get a "better edge"


 Disagree with professional bodybuilding?


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 9, 2010)

All sports use gear


----------



## baseballplayer (Sep 9, 2010)

i know that they are illegal and all of that but i done care...can you guys just give me tips and help me out please? thanks alot


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you considered a coach to help with your mechanics and your training?

Being a college kid (scholarship? what division?) I would suggest you are too young to be considering steroids.


----------



## 258884 (Sep 9, 2010)

Want to throw harder?  SQUATS
Want pitching endurance? SQUATS

when you are not doing squats--core.

CWS ring to prove it.


You should be asking about routines vs. pnning.  I have seen some of the best information here simply being boiled down to routine and diet.  I seriously didn't realize how messed up my diet was until I spend HOURS here.

P.S.  not for nothing, but your fastball won't get you to the Cape Cod league.....have a backup plan.  I write this bc I did NOT have a backup plan and it sure would have made life easier.


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2010)

258884 said:


> Want to throw harder?  SQUATS
> Want pitching endurance? SQUATS
> 
> when you are not doing squats--core.
> ...



Nice point.  Most of the power a pitcher has comes from the legs.  Nolan Ryan had incredibly strong legs, and he lasted a very long time in the majors, pitching at a very high level.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 9, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Disagree with professional bodybuilding?



Apples to Oranges my friend. Is bodybuilding Americas sport? No. Professional Bodybuilding and steroids almost go hand and hand.

Using steroids to better yourself for sports (And I mean baseball, football, basketball, hockey) stuff like that is complete horse shit.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 9, 2010)

baseballplayer said:


> i know that they are illegal and all of that but i done care...can you guys just give me tips and help me out please? thanks alot



I hope you don't play for a D1 school. I also hope you get caught juicing when you do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)

only if The rhythm is the bass and the bass is the treble
Cords, strings, we brings melody, G-Funk
Where rhythm is life
and life is rhythm


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 9, 2010)

The Situation said:


> only if The rhythm is the bass and the bass is the treble
> Cords, strings, we brings melody, G-Funk
> Where rhythm is life
> and life is rhythm



Keepin' it real 

Would you like a refill on your coffee?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Theres little to no point in being ripped, and big when playing baseball. Even moreso, don't be a cheater. Baseball already has a bad rep, why make it worse?
> 
> There's many things you could use that would be better then what you listed, but since I highly disagree with sports and steroids I will not help you.
> 
> I have zero respect for people who use steroids in sports to get a "better edge"



dude, i really hate to break the news to you but " everybody cheats" if you are not cheating, you are not trying hard enough. btw i have a friend who now plays minor league baseball for the Houston astro. he uses short acting ester like test p or suspension.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 9, 2010)

Everyone? 100% of all people cheat?


----------



## MDR (Sep 9, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Have you considered a coach to help with your mechanics and your training?
> 
> Being a college kid (scholarship? what division?) I would suggest you are too young to be considering steroids.



^This


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Have you considered a coach to help with your mechanics and your training?
> 
> Being a college kid (scholarship? what division?) I would suggest you are too young to be considering steroids.


 Wisdom that is why he is a grasshopper Iain


----------



## LAM (Sep 9, 2010)

gear and a solid diet and training routine will make any athlete stronger but that doesn't mean increased performance in sport.  you need to look into sports specific exercises for baseball and pitching.  this is where the principle of training specificity comes into play for the competitive athlete.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 10, 2010)

OK, Look I get it. If I was your age and had a chance of using alittle something to improve your chances of being a succes I would go for it. You live only once and having the opportunity to improve your throwing abilities is very important. I cannot personally relate to having that type of opportunity but I can relate to the fact that I personally also want to be succesful at what I am doing and I'm using AAS to get there. We all have had our missed chances in life and regret that we did not go alittle further in our endeavors to be on top. Does that mean we cheat to get there? The answer is for me is YES. I wish you all of the luck in the world and what ever you decide to do. Never look back with regrets only look foward for the next opportunity.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 10, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Tbol I would say.


 

how do you dose t-bol and for how long?


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

baseballplayer said:


> hey i am a 6'4'' 200 lbs LEFT HANDED PITCHER who plays college baseball. My fastball topp out at about 84 mph and throw consistantly 80-83 but I want to throw harder. I've tried everything...protein, creatine, glutamine, BCAA's and training hard. I am not getting the results I need and want. I obviously want to get stronger and bigger and am now considering about taking SUSTANON 250 cycle and DIANABOL 4 week cycle. Is this a good mixture and will it give me the results i need to get stronger, bigger (but not too too big because i need to be able to throw) and ripped and gain speed on my fastball? What side effects do I have to worry about? I am a competitive person but i dont snap easy so will i get "roid rage"...I am going to take ARIMADEX after I am done both cycles...please give me some advice and help me out and please be honest with me...
> 
> also...how long do you reccomend i take each supplement for?
> 
> thanks



Don't do it.  Work on your motion and on strengthening your legs.  Movement is the key, anyway.  You don't need to throw 100 mph to make it in the pros.  If you have solid mechanics, and get good movement on the ball, you can do well.  Steroids are not the answer.  Use all that height and work on your delivery.  Lots of great pitchers out there who throw consistently in the 80's-low 90's.  Become a pitcher, not just a thrower.  You'll last longer.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 10, 2010)

dollarbill said:


> how do you dose t-bol and for how long?


 

Depends on your goals, gear used before etc.

try 50mg for 6 weeks and see how you go, can always up the odse or lower it.

always have pct on hand ready to go.


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

What are you expecting to get out of the steroids? Under you under the presumption that you'll indefinitely be able to throw harder as a result of one cycle?


----------



## Krys (Sep 10, 2010)

fuck it get test propinate, Tren Ace, Winnie and maybe  var . you will get strong and ripped as hell you will throw harder and faster without a doubt. and you won't get all the water weight as with test cyp or enth and D bol. i would try that cycle imho


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 10, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> always have pct on hand ready to go.


 

nolva?


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 10, 2010)

baseballplayer said:


> i know that they are illegal and all of that but i done care...can you guys just give me tips and help me out please? thanks alot



go somewhere else. i think you're a snitch or nark working for the feds


----------



## magger (Sep 10, 2010)

NARK!!!!! do research like everyone else thats serious aboutt aas,if you were serious you'd know how and what to do and where to get it stop wasting peoples time fack off


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 10, 2010)

Cheat,  the reason steroids have such a bad wrap is cause they found they shit in baseball is against the rules and is cheating an unfair for the others who don't juice.

Train harder eat better


----------



## 258884 (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are looking for a quality source---call the University of Miami Athletic Dep't.

A University of Miami baseball player was suspended from the team after being arrested Wednesday of trying to sell marijuana to undercover Coral Gables detectives.
Frank Ratcliff, 19, was arrested on campus after police said he negotiated the sale of 21 grams of marijuana for $220 with the undercover officers. Officers who searched his apartment found three more bags of pot weighing a total of 101 grams, as well as 19 vials of steroids.
Ratcliff was charged with marijuana sale within 1,000 feet of a school, marijuana possession over 20 grams and possession of steroids. 
A native of Key West, Ratcliff joined the Canes last year as a freshman.
UM issued a statement saying Ratcliff had been suspended indefinitely.
``The University of Miami is aware of the arrest of student-athlete Frank Ratcliff,'' the university statement said. ``The Athletic Department has suspended him indefinitely from all athletic activities.''
-- MIAMI HERALD STAFF ​


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

258884 said:


> If you are looking for a quality source---call the University of Miami Athletic Dep't.
> 
> A University of Miami baseball player was suspended from the team after being arrested Wednesday of trying to sell marijuana to undercover Coral Gables detectives.
> Frank Ratcliff, 19, was arrested on campus after police said he negotiated the sale of 21 grams of marijuana for $220 with the undercover officers. Officers who searched his apartment found three more bags of pot weighing a total of 101 grams, as well as 19 vials of steroids.
> ...



that fucking sucks


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 27, 2010)

although the body stats are way diff i wonder if this is the same guy...

This Looks Like A Villanova Baseball Player Asking For Advice On Steroids


----------



## 258884 (Sep 27, 2010)

(thread below is from here: Villanova baseball player 1st cycle)


let's see:

Sciacca, Tyler
Helisek, Kyle
Packard, Drew

those are my three guesses as per the 'nova website:
http://www.villanova.com/sports/m-ba...asebl-mtt.html

if that's not the case, you're a JUCO transfer who's sporting the #27....i'll come watch fall practice and cheer you on. haha 
Last edited by KeyMastur; 09-23-2010 at 05:10 PM.​


----------

